# Small (light compact 45's)



## Daka (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a small 45 as an EDC, single stack (narrow) light weight 18oz?
I have searched Genitron, etc, but I'm sure that there are others available
Suggestions?
tnx, daniel


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Glock 36 (single stack). Very reliable. Priced well. It's durable and it's a Glock. Can't go wrong. I would guess it is about $600.00.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Kahr PM45
*



> *Caliber:* .45 ACP
> *Capacity:* 5+1
> *Operation:* Trigger cocking DAO; lock breech; "Browning - type" recoil lug; passive striker block; no magazine disconnect
> *Barrel: *3.14", polygonal rifling, 1 - 16.38 right-hand twist
> ...


The Glock 36 comes close but is over your weight requirement.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> *Kahr PM45
> *
> 
> The Glock 36 comes close but is over your weight requirement.


I missed that. The Glock is 20 ounces. On the belt it would not seem to make a difference to me. In the pocket, perhaps.

But do you think a Kahr will be as durable and reliable as a Glock?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

*2 in the chambers 2 in the handle*










heizer's doubletap

DoubleTap™ Specifications*:

Caliber: .45 ACP, 9MM
Weight: 14 oz Titanium (empty)
Width: .665"
Length: 5.5"
Height: 3.9"
Barrel: 3"
Frame: Titanium or Aluminum

MSRP
Non-Ported Ported
Aluminum	$499.00	$569.00
Titanium	$729.00	$799.00


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Haha!


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

wow, first thought "w t f"

went to the website, second thought.. hmmmm... :smt083


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I know where MY vote would go...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Packard said:


> I missed that. The Glock is 20 ounces. On the belt it would not seem to make a difference to me. In the pocket, perhaps.
> 
> But do you think a Kahr will be as durable and reliable as a Glock?


Sure. Even the Glock 36 has issues every now and then.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Holly said:


> Haha!


No, that should be "HO HO"! (look at the "grip" texture)


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> No, that should be "HO HO"! (look at the "grip" texture)


sorry to burst your bubble but the grip is HDHDHDHDHD


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ponzer04 said:


> sorry to burst your bubble but the grip is HDHDHDHDHD


Yes, but Ho Ho is much more funny. :mrgreen:


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I think I'll stick with my Springfield ultra compact. May be some bigger but I'll take bigger and heavier for the extra 5 round and faster reload time. The darn thing even cost about the same.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Packard said:


> Glock 36 (single stack). Very reliable. Priced well. It's durable and it's a Glock. Can't go wrong. I would guess it is about $600.00.


DITTO
this is my choice - always has been over all the 3" 1911's


----------

